# Edition of ASHRAE Handbooks



## HITMANVQ35 (Jul 30, 2013)

Prices on new books are expensive even with my 20% new member discount with ASHRAE.

What do you think is the oldest edition you can use for the exam?


----------



## sycamore PE (Jul 30, 2013)

You can definitely go back 1 edition without any trouble. The only thing that might throw you off is that ASHRAE moves the chapter numbers around, so the indexes in each handbook will be different. You can resolve this by tabbing the major sections of the books and generally getting to know what chapter is where.


----------



## sycamore PE (Jul 30, 2013)

Another thought, check with other ASHRAE members and see if they can lend/sell you their old books. Seriously, some of the old guys I work with use the things as doorstops.


----------



## kvarshne (Jul 30, 2013)

You can purchase old books from me (2006, 2009,2011, 2012). I passed in April, 13


----------



## HITMANVQ35 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've decided to purchase 2006 and 2007 editions. Thanks


----------



## r_mojo1 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm selling the four manuals I used for the test.

2008 HVAC systems and Equipment

2009 Fundamentals

2010 Refrigeration

2011 HVAC applications

$100 each. The books are like new, it only has tabs that I used during the exam. Each books is $199 member price. I'm selling for %50 off.


----------



## ikesdsu (Aug 12, 2013)

I would be careful with the fundamentals book. After the 2001 version all the weather data and some of the R-factors and some of the equipment typical loads were taken out of the book and only put on the included CD. You won't have a computer available so the book might not be helpful.


----------



## sycamore PE (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't think I saw a single practice or test problem that required knowing weather data for a particular location. NCEES knows what's in the current reference material and they won't ask a question that requires references outside of the books a typical engineer would have access to.


----------

